# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  فتاة تغازل الشيخ محمد العريفي (قصة من اعجب القصص )

## Memo

أكمل القصة لآخر ........

فتاة تغازل الشيخ محمد العريفي (قصة من اعجب القصص ) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



رنين الهاتف يعلو شيئا فشيئا.. والشيخ ( محمد ) يغط في سبات عميق.. لم يقطعه إلا 

ذلك الرنين المزعج.. فتح ( محمد ) عينيه.. ونظر في الساعة الموضوعة على المنضدة 

بجواره.. فإذا بها تشير إلى الثانية والربع بعد منتصف الليل..!!

لقد كان الشيخ ( محمد ) ينتظر مكالمة مهمة.. من خارج المملكة.. وحين رن الهاتف في 

هذا الوقت المتأخر.. ظن أنها هي المكالمة المقصودة.. فنهض على الفور عن فراشه.. 

ورفع سماعة الهاتف.. وبادر قائلا: نعم!! السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

فسمع على الطرف الآخر.. صوتا أنثويّا ناعما يقول: لو سمحت!!.. هل من الممكن أن 

نسهر الليلة سويّا عبر سماعة الهاتف؟!!

فرد عليها باستغراب ودهشة قائلا: ماذا تقولين؟!!.. من أنتِ؟!!..


فردت عليه بصوت ناعم متكسر: أنا اسمي ( أشواق ) .. وأرغب في التعرف عليك.. وأن 

نكون أصدقاء وزملاء (!).. فهل عندك مانع؟!!


أدرك الشيخ ( محمد ) أن هذه فتاة تائهة حائرة.. لم يأتها النوم بالليل؛ لأنها تعاني أزمة 

نفسية أو عاطفية.. فأرادت أن تهرب منها بالعبث بأرقام الهاتف!!


فقال لها: ولماذا لم تنامي حتى الآن يا أختي؟!!

فأطلقت ضحكة مدوية وقالت: أنام بالليل؟!!.. وهل سمعت بعاشق ينام بالليل؟!!.. إن 

الليل هو نهار العاشقين!


فرد عليها ببرود: أرجوك: إذا أردتِ أن نستمر في الحديث.. فابتعدي عن الضحكات 

المجلجلة والأصوات المتكسرة.. فلست ممن يتعلق قلبه بهذه التفاهات!!


تلعثمت الفتاة قليلا.. ثم قالت: أنا آسفة.. لم أكن أقصد!!


فقال لها ( محمد ) ساخرا: ومن سعيد الحظ (!) الذي وقعتِ في عشقه وغرامه؟!!

فردت عليه قائلة: أنتَ بالطبع (!)


فقال مستغربا: أنا؟!!.. وكيف تعلقتِ بي.. وأنتِ لا تعرفينني ولم تريني بعد؟!!


فقالت له: لقد سمعت عنك الكثير من بعض زميلاتي في الكلية.. وقرأت لك بعض 

المؤلفات.. فأعجبني أسلوبها العاطفي الرقيق.. والأذن تعشق قبل العين أحيانا ( ! )


قال لها محمد: إذن أخبريني بصراحة.. كيف تقضين الليل؟!!فقالت له: أنا ليليّا أكلم ثلاثة 

أو أربعة شباب..!! أنتقل من رقم إلى رقم.. ومن شاب إلى شاب عبر الهاتف.. أعاكس 

هذا.. وأضحك مع هذا.. وأمنّي هذا.. وأعد هذا.. وأكذب على هذا.. وأسمع قصائد الغزل 

من هذا.. وأستمع إلى أغنية من هذا.. وهكذا دواليك حتى قرب الفجر!!.. وأردت الليلة أن 

أتصل عليك.. لأرى هل أنت مثلهم!! أم أنك تختلف عنهم؟!!..


فقال لها: ومع من كنتِ تتكلمين قبل أن تهاتفينني؟!!..


سكتت قليلا.. ثم قالت: بصراحة.. كنت أتحدث مع ( وليد ) .. إنه عشيق جديد.. وشاب 

وسيم أنيق..!!


رمى لي الرقم اليوم في السوق.. فاتصلت عليه وتكلمت معه قرابة نصف الساعة..!!

فقال لها الشيخ ( محمد ) على الفور: ثم ماذا؟!!.. هل وجدتِ لديه ما تبحثين عنه؟!!


فقالت بنبرة جادة حزينة: بكل أسف.. لم أجد عنده ولا عند الشباب الكثيرين الذين كلمتهم 

عبر الهاتف أو قابلتهم وجها لوجه.. ما أبحث عنه؟!!.. لم أجد عندهم ما يشبع جوعي 

النفسي.. ويروي ظمئي الداخلي..!!


سكتت قليلا.. ثم تابعت: إنهم جميعا شباب مراهقون شهوانيون!!.. خونة.. كذبة.. 

مشاعرهم مصطنعة.. وأحاسيسهم الرقيقة ملفقة.. وعباراتهم وكلماتهم مبالغ فيها.. 

تخرج من طرف اللسان لا من القلب.. ألفاظهم أحلى من العسل.. وقلوبهم قلوب الذئاب 

المفترسة.. هدف كل واحد منهم.. أن يقضي شهوته ال***ة معي، ثم يرميني كما 

يرمي الحذاء البالي.. كلهم تهمهم أنفسهم فقط.. ولم أجد فيهم إلى الآن -على كثرة من 

هاتفت من الشباب- من يهتم بي لذاتي ولشخصي!!.. كلهم يحلفون لي بأنهم يحبونني 

ولا يعشقون غيري.. ولا يريدون زوجة لهم سواي!!.. وأنا أعلم أنهم في داخلهم يلعنونني 

ويشتمونني..!! كلهم يمطرونني عبر السماعة بأرق الكلمات وأعذب العبارات.. ثم بعد أن 

يضعوا السماعة.. يسبونني ويصفونني بأقبح الأوصاف والكلمات..!!


إن حياتي معهم حياة خداع ووهم وتزييف!!.. كل منا يخادع الآخر.. ويوهمه بأنه يحبه!!



وهنا قال لها الشيخ ( محمد ) : ولكن أخبريني: ما دمتِ لم تجدي ضالتك المنشودة.. عند 

أولئك الشباب التائهين التافهين.. فهل من المعقول أن تجديها عندي؟!!.. أنا ليس عندي 

كلمات غرام.. ولا عبارات هيام.. ولا أشعار غزل.. ولا رسائل معطرة!!



فقاطعته قائلة: بالعكس.. أشعر -ومثلي كثير من الفتيات- أن ما نبحث عنه.. هو موجود 

لدى الصالحين أمثالك؟!!.. إننا نبحث عن العطاء والوفاء.. نبحث عن الأمان.. نطلب الدفء 

والحنان.. نبحث عن الكلمة الصادقة التي تخرج من القلب لتصل إلى أعماق قلوبنا.. نبحث 

عمن يهتم بنا ويراعي مشاعرنا.. دون أن يقصد من وراء ذلك.. هدفا شهوانيّا خسيسا.. 

نبحث عمن يكون لنا أخا رحيما.. وأبا حنونا.. وزوجا صالحا!!



إننا باختصار نبحث عن السعادة الحقيقية في هذه الدنيا!!.. نبحث عن معنى الراحة 

النفسية.. نبحث عن الصفاء.. عن الوفاء.. عن البذل والعطاء!!



فقال لها ( محمد ) والدموع تحتبس في عينيه حزنا على هذه الفتاة التائهة الحائرة: يبدو 

أنكِ تعانين أزمة نفسية.. وفراغا روحيّا.. وتشتكين همّا وضيقا داخليّا مريرا.. وحيرة وتيها 

وتخبطا.. وتواجهين مأساة عائلية.. وتفككا أسريّا!!.



فقالت له: أنت أول شخص.. يفهم نفسيتي ويدرك ما أعانيه من داخلي!! فقال لها: إذن 

حدثيني عنك وعن أسرتك قليلا.. لتتضح الصورة عندي أكثر..



فقالت الفتاة: أنا أبلغ من العمر عشرين عاما.. وأسكن مع عائلتي المكونة من أبي 

وأمي.. وثلاثة إخوة وثلاث أخوات.. وإخوتي وأخواتي جميعهم تزوجوا إلا أنا وأخي الذي 

يكبرني بعامين.. وأنا أدرس في كلية(...)



فقال لها: وماذا عن أمك؟ وماذا عن أبيك؟



فقالت: أبي رجل غني مقتدر ماليّا.. أكثر وقته مشغول عنا.. بأعماله التجارية.. وهو يخرج 

من الصباح.. ولا أراه إلا قليلا في المساء.. وقلما يجلس معنا.. والبيت عنده مجرد أكل 

وشرب ونوم فقط..



ومنذ أن بلغت.. لم أذكر أنني جلست مع أبي لوحدنا.. أو أنه زارني في غرفتي.. مع أنني 

في هذه السن الخطيرة في أشد الحاجة إلى حنانه وعطفه.. آه!! كم أتمنى أن أجلس 

في حضنه.. وأرتمي على صدره.. ثم أبكي وأبكي وأبكي! لتستريح نفسي ويهدأ قلبي!



وهنا أجهشت الفتاة بالبكاء.. ولم يملك ( محمد ) نفسه .. فشاركها بدموعه الحزينة.



------- - - - - - - - - - - -------



بعد أن هدأت الفتاة.. واصلت حديثها قائلة:



لقد حاولت أن أقترب منه كثيرا، ولكنه كان يبتعد عني.. بل إنني في ذات مرة.. جلست 

بجواره واقتربت منه.. ليضمني إلى صدره.. وقلت له: أبي محتاجة إليك يا أبي.. فلا 

تتركني أضيع..


فعاتبني قائلا: لقد وفرت لكِ كل ما تتمناه أي فتاة في الدنيا!!.. فأنتِ لديك أحسن أكل 

وشرب ولباس.. وأرقى وسائل الترفيه الحديثة.. فما الذي ينقصك؟!!..



سكتُّ قليلا.. وتخيلت حينها أنني أصرخ بأعلى صوتي قائلة: أبي: أنا لا أريد منك طعاما ولا 

شرابا ولا لباسا.. ولا ترفا ولا ترفيها.. إنني أريد منك حنانا.. أريد منك أمانا.. أريد صدرا 

حنونا.. أريد قلبا رحيما.. فلا تضيعني يا أبي!!



ولما أفقت من تخيلاتي.. وجدت أبي قد قام عني.. وذهب لتناول طعام الغداء..



وهنا قال لها ( محمد ) هوّني عليك.. فلعل أباكِ نشأ منذ صغره.. محروما من الحنان 

والعواطف الرقيقة.. وتعلمين أن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه!!.. ولكن ماذا عن أمك؟ أكيد أنها 

حنونة رحيمة؟ فإن الأنثى بطبعها رقيقة مرهفة الحس..


قالت الفتاة: أمي أهون من أبي قليلا.. ولكنها بكل أسف.. تظن الحياة أكلا وشربا ولبسا 

وزيارات فقط.. لا يعجبها شيء من تصرفاتي.. وليس لديها إلا إصدار الأوامر بقسوة.. 

والويل كل الويل لي إن خالفت شيئا من أوامرها.. و( قاموس شتائمها ) أصبح محفوظا 

عندي.. لقد تخلت عن كل شيء في البيت ووضعته على كاهلي وعلى كاهل الخادمة.. 

وليت الأمر وقف عند هذا.. بل إنها لا يكاد يرضيها شيء.. ولا هم لها إلا تصيد العيوب 

والأخطاء.. ودائما تعيرني بزميلاتي وبنات الجيران.. الناجحات في دراستهن.. أو الماهرات 

في الطبخ وأعمال البيت.. وأغلب وقتها تقضيه في النوم.. أو زيارة الجيران وبعض 

الأقارب.. أو مشاهدة التلفاز.. ولا أذكر منذ سنين.. أنها ضمتني مرة إلى صدرها.. أو 

فتحت لي قلبها..



قال لها ( محمد ) وكيف هي العلاقة بين أبيك وأمك؟



فقالت الفتاة: أحس وكأن كلا منهما لا يبالي بالآخر.. وكل منهما يعيش في عالم مختلف.. 

وكأن بيتنا مجرد فندق ( ! ) .. نجتمع فيه للأكل والشرب والنوم فقط..



حاول محمد أن يعتذر لأمها قائلا: على كل حال.. هي أمك التي ربتك.. ولعلها هي 

الأخرى تعاني من مشكلة مع أبيك.. فانعكس ذلك على تعاملها معك.. فالتمسي لها 

العذر.. ولكن هل حاولتِ أن تفتحي لها قلبك وتقفي إلى جانبها؟ فهي بالتأكيد مثلك.. تمر 

بأزمة داخلية نفسية؟!



فقالت الفتاة مستغربة: أنا أفتح لها صدري.. وهل فتحت هي لي قلبها؟.. إنها هي الأم 

ولست أنا.. إنها بكل أسف.. قد جعلت بيني وبينها – بمعاملتها السيئة لي – جدارا وحاجزا 

لا يمكن اختراقه!!



فقال لها ( محمد ) ولماذا تنتظرين أن تبادر هي.. إلى تحطيم ذلك الجدار؟!!.. لماذا لا 

تكونين أنتِ المبادرة ؟!!.. لماذا لا تحاولين الاقتراب منها أكثر؟!!



فقالت: لقد حاولت ذلك.. واقتربت منها ذات مرة.. وارتميت في حضنها.. وأخذت أبكي 

وأبكي.. وهي تنظر إلي باستغراب!!.. وقلت لها: أماه: أنا محطمة من داخلي.. إنني 

أنزف من أعماقي!!.. قفي معي.. ولا تتركيني وحدي.. إنني أحتاجك أكثر من أي وقت 

مضى..!!



فنظرت إلي مندهشة!!.. ووضعت يدها على رأسي تتحسس حرارتي.. ثم قالت: ما هذا 

الكلام الذي تقولينه؟!.. إما أنكِ مريضة!!.. وقد أثر المرض على تفكيرك.. وإما أنكِ 

تتظاهرين بالمرض.. لأعفيكِ من بعض أعمال المنزل.. وهذا مستحيل.. ثم قامت عني 

ورفعت سماعة التليفون.. تحادث إحدى جاراتها.. فتركتها وعدت إلى غرفتي.. أبكي دما 

في داخلي قبل أن أبكي دموعا!!..



ثم انخرطت الفتاة في بكاء مرير!!



حاول ( محمد ) أن يغير مجرى الحديث فسألها: وما دور أخواتك وإخوتك الآخرين؟



فقالت: إنه دور سلبي للغاية!!.. فالإخوان والأخوات المتزوجات كل منهم مشغول 

بنفسه.. وإذا تحدثت معهم عن مأساتي.. سمعت منهم الجواب المعهود: وماذا ينقصك؟ 

احمدي ربك على الحياة المترفة التي تعيشين فيها.. وأما أخي غير المتزوج فهو مثلي 

حائر تائه.. أغلب وقته يقضيه خارج المنزل مع شلل السوء ورفقاء الفساد.. يتسكع في 

الأسواق وعلى الأرصفة!!

----------


## ashrafwater

الله يعين الناس علي مشاكلهم

----------


## عُبادة

الحمد لله الذي عافانا مما ابتلى كثيرا  غيرنا من عباده

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> الحمد لله الذي عافانا مما ابتلى كثيرا  غيرنا من عباده


 اللهم اهدهم فهم لا يعلمون 

الله إنا عبادك فادخلنا في رحمتك يا راحم الراحمين

----------


## Memo

شكرا للجميع على المرور

----------


## N_tarawneh

عاد الشيخ بتلاقيه مطـقـّرز إطـّـقـّرز ، وعمل منها قصة ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

لا اله الا الله قصه مؤثره بالفعل الله يعين الاولاد الي ما إلهم حدا يشكولهم همهم

----------


## محمد القضاة

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
قصة مؤثرة :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غير مسجل

يعطيك الف عافيه بس مستحيل الشيخ يعطي البنت وجهه مستحيل

----------


## محمد العزام

لا اله الا الله 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## رموش حزينه

مبالغ بالموضوع شوي وحسيت انه كتير فيه بالموضوع خيال بس الف شكر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يعطيك الف عافيه بس مستحيل الشيخ يعطي البنت وجهه مستحيل





انا معك بصراحة هدا الشيخ من كل الشيوخ يلي بطلعوا بالتلفزيون من سابع المستحيلات يصير مع هيك او يعطي بنت وجهه احترامي للجميع

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شكرا

----------


## timmy

صحيح اللي بشوف بلاوي الناس بتهون عليه بلوته.....

----------


## timmy

ليش مستحيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو ما أعطاها وجه عشان يضيع وقت بس.
هو شاف انها ضايعه وتايهه 
يمكن بأسلوبه هاد يرجعها لدينها 
بس القصة مش كامله ما عرفنا شو صار بعدين..................

----------

